# werid internet explorer error message



## yayservers (Sep 15, 2014)

Usually when I loose internet connection, the webpage on internet explorer reads 'this page cannot be displayed' but now its reading 'This page canrsquo;t be displayed'. When I refresh the page nearer my router, the webpage loads normally. I googled this and couldn't find anyone with the same problem. Is it something I should be worried about? Attached is a screenshot of what comes up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marbski (Mar 2, 2012)

try to ping on your command prompt,,, example, ping www.google.com -t if you received a reply then your browser need to reset it's factory settings.. if you cannot received a reply from pinging a website then their is a problem with your ISP...


----------

